# Alco 2 4 4 2 build log Pt 2



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

New year, new build thread.. Mainly due to the size of the original – you can read that *here*

No major modelling to report, but two items of interest happened. 

The bare chassis had its first public outing at the Christchurch Garden Railway Society Xmas bbq in Dec. It was a bit of a last minute thing – I cram charged a stuffed 7.2V NiCd in the morning and jury rigged a trail car to power it up.

Due to ham fisted attempts at recording with a new camera I only got a few seconds of worthwhile shots before the loco battery died.



Very happy to say she performed well, and there were no embarrassments.

The other thing was a trip to the Glenbrook Vintage Railway workshops during the Xmas hols. GVR #4 has made it out of the storage shed where I last saw her and is now in the main shop waiting a start on restoration. Much better lighting produced a couple of overall shot to share.




























Needless to say many more detail shots were taken for reference.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Cool!


----------

